# Floor MufflerWhich would you choose?



## o2284200 (Feb 23, 2014)

Installing approx 1000 sq ft of Floor Muffler Ultraseal for underlayment on 2nd floor engineered wood flooring (click lock); of which approx 870 sq ft is for 3 bedrooms & closets with the remaining 130 sq ft for the hallway.

There appears to be 2 Floor Muffler Ultraseal roll sizes (600 & 100 sg ft) so I figure that I need one 600 sq ft roll + four 100 sq ft rolls but depending on where I buy, they come in different colors (Home Depot sells orange rolls), dimensions & a HUGE price difference. Not sure what I'm missing there.

Home Depot vs Wayfair (via Amazon), I found HD to come in $218.89 more for the same total sq ft but with different dimensions. GREAT...But what about installationHow will the different dimensions affect ease of installation, number of cuts, etcAnd which would you choose?

*$637.74 @ Home Depot:
*FloorMuffler 600 sq. ft., (150 ft. x 48 in. x 2 mm), 
Model # 0264250:
$377.82

FloorMuffler 100 sq. ft. (25 ft. x 48 in. x 2 mm) 
Model # 0264049
$64.98 x 4 = $259.92


*$388.97 @ Wayfair via amazon:
*FloorMuffler 600 sq. ft. (100 ft. x 72 in. x 2 mm) 
Model # 0264245
$218.89 ($204.74 + $14.15 S&H)

FloorMuffler 100 sq. ft. (30.75' ft. x 39 in. x 2 mm) 
Model # 0264046
$170.08 ($34.94 + $7.58 S&H x 4)


----------



## nealtw (Feb 23, 2014)

I would first find out if these are both the same product or which would be best for you. email these guys.
http://www.floormuffler.com/versatility/floor-systems/


----------



## nealtw (Feb 23, 2014)

How did you make out with the front door?


----------



## o2284200 (Feb 23, 2014)

nealtw said:


> I would first find out if these are both the same product or which would be best for you. email these guys.
> http://www.floormuffler.com/versatility/floor-systems/


Spoke with them already...
The only difference is color and dimensions.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 23, 2014)

Then I would go with the cheaper.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 24, 2014)

Using
http://www.nextag.com/serv/main/buyer/OutPDir.jsp?search="floor+muffler"
and your prices I find that $/sf is 

0.500
0.348
0.485
0.610
0.630
0.650
0.365
1.700

so half cost between 49 and 63 cents/sf. 
With the quantities that HD buys they can probably dictate to the factory what level of quality they want for the batches they buy.
Same with their fasteners (Crown bolts?).

Using quadrille paper you could make scale drawings for each candidate underlayment roll to get some idea of ease of installation.  
This is not as easy as it sounds - just listing all the ways to lay out these different size rolls is difficult and there are computer programs to search  for an optimum layout (the "brute force/exhaustive search" approach), optimum according to some user-specified criterion.


----------



## o2284200 (Feb 24, 2014)

My lower prices come in at 0.388 vs 0.638 for the higher priced.

I'm thinking I'd use the MUCH cheaper & wider ones in the larger areas i.e. bedrooms.  

I'm thinking in the smaller areas i.e. hallways & closets, I'd use the 100 sq. ft. (30.75' ft. x 39 in.) but I have approx 21' of hallway from 40"-48" wide (64" going into 2 closets) so it appears that would leave me with small & long pieces to cut.  And I believe with Floor Muffler, it's supposed to go up the wall couple of inches so the more expensive 100 sq. ft (25 ft. x 48 in.) sounds like almost a perfect fit.

So, I guess the question is...How difficult is this stuff to cut and install for a DIYer?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 24, 2014)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvitg3gVX-c[/ame]  Watch this guy get way to close to his knee with the blade, he should have done one score remove the straight edge so he could back up and stretch his arm out further away from his leg.
For long straight cuts roll it out on the driveway and mark your cut with a chaulk line. Do a score cut at the chaulk line. Lift the waiste peice with your left hand and follow the score cut with the knife, do a couple practice cuts and you will be a pro.


----------

